

Battleship - aprescott
http://www.datagenetics.com/blog/december32011/index.html

======
manuscreationis
This is a really interesting read on algorithms applied to one of the great
games of my youth...

Really makes me want to sit down and rip off... er... borrow liberally from
this article and implement some of these algorithms as a learning experience

Thanks for posting this

